# more old planes. need help



## AaBower (Jan 23, 2014)

This is another plane I found. It looks like I can take all the wooden parts off and use my dad's sand blaster to remove the heavy rust. It is a Shelton no. 14. Is this a notable brand? And what should I be looking to do with this No. 14. Do they follow the same Stanley scale? It is approximately 13 inches long if that's helps. Any information would be great! 

Thanks
Aaron


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

At 13 inches long it would be similar in size to the Stanley Bailey #5 which is 14 inches long - making it a jack plane. If it cleans up well and the rust isn't too bad, it should make a fine user plane. 

I don't know any specifics of the Shelton planes, but if the depth adjustment knob is brass you may want to remove it (if possible) or mask it before sandblasting. 

Keep us updated with pictures as you proceed with your cleanup.


----------



## AaBower (Jan 23, 2014)

Great! Thanks. It looks brass for sure. I'm very excited to see the transformation myself I will be sure to post pictures. Within the next few days


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Here is a little more information on Shelton Planes. http://www.datamp.org/patents/displayPatent.php?number=1914609&type=UT

You'll notice the picture of the plane/patent that the Shelton company holds looks nothing like your plane. These were evidently the early versions of the Shelton plane and were not very successful either commercially, or in everyday use.

Shelton at some point in time adopted the Bailey type adjustments and produced a Stanley/Bailey knockoff which is apparently what you have. I've never used one, but according to the link they are a decent plane. 

Shelton only manufactured planes from about 1932 - 1954 when the plane business was sold to Stanley. The plane business was a division of the Shelton Basket Company which produced picnic baskets!


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Sand blasting is an interesting approach....can't recall reading of anyone else trying it, but give it go. Products like Evaporust work well. It's worth some TLC....you'll be amazed how far it can come.


----------



## aztoolman (Oct 13, 2013)

knotscott said:


> Sand blasting is an interesting approach....can't recall reading of anyone else trying it, but give it go. Products like Evaporust work well. It's worth some TLC....you'll be amazed how far it can come.


I have done a combination of things if the rust is bad enough. The last bedrock I bought, I did electrolysis for 24 hours, scraped like crazy and couldn't get all of the japanning off of the bed. I had a friend sand blast the bed and resprayed it with semi gloss black engine enamel. Its important to remember there are parts of the plane you don't want to sand blast, that said sand blasting is a great option if you are looking to "start over" on a plane.


----------



## AaBower (Jan 23, 2014)

I am taking it apart and will sand blast each piece separately. I'm hoping the sole isn't too warped. I have read that sandpaper is the best way to flatten the sole. One the rust is gone I will be able to see what I'm dealing with and go from there


----------



## rb61 (Nov 25, 2013)

AaBower said:


> I am taking it apart and will sand blast each piece separately. I'm hoping the sole isn't too warped. I have read that sandpaper is the best way to flatten the sole. One the rust is gone I will be able to see what I'm dealing with and go from there


If you plan to use actual sand and not a softer media, be aware that sand will build up heat in the metal.


----------



## john sayles (May 27, 2013)

+1 on the caution regarding sand

*HERE* is what you should be using (and probably the only time you'll ever find me advocating the purchase of anything from HF!)

http://www.harborfreight.com/15-lb-portable-soda-blaster-66742.html


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

I sand blast using black beauty. It works very well assuming you want it down to bare metal.

here is my restore blog, http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/bench-plane-restore-the-dw-way/


----------



## AaBower (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks for the good information. I had a little trouble with the sand blaster and will hopefully be giving it a go this week.


----------



## AaBower (Jan 23, 2014)

Well its been a long time coming but I have the plane sand blasted and am currently in the process of putting it back together. I will have pictures shortly. In redoing the blade I found the the original blade has major pitting. I need to order a new blade but I would rather not spend 35 dollars on one. Would anyone know the dimensions on this blade from amazon (link provided) and if it would work for my shelton no. 14 plane. 





Thanks, 
Aaron


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

The first Amazon reviewer says it is the replacement for the Stanley #4 and #5 planes, so I'd assume it is a 2" wide blade.


----------



## john sayles (May 27, 2013)

just to confrim what others have said ...

http://www.stanleytoolparts.com/blfor45plusa.html


----------

